# Smoking with pecan leaves



## Moxie Hardscrabble (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey, Folks!  Just signed up.  Live in Julian, NC.  I was burning some pecan leaves yesterday and noticed how good the smoke smelled from downwind.  Has anyone ever tried smoking with pecan leaves?  Just curious.


----------



## markh024 (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm no expert, but I don't think any leaf out there would give you thin blue smoke that is preferred with smoking.  I'd like to see what others say that have the years of experience.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2018)

I haven't burned a pile of leaves in a long time, but I do remember the thick smoke they produce.
I don't think that would be good to smoke food with, but it would keep the mosquito's away!
Al


----------



## Moxie Hardscrabble (Apr 4, 2018)

I just have this thing about the fragrance of burning leaves.  Brings back some really fond memories! (No, I did not inhale!:))  Actually, it's like some primordial throwback to a simpler and relaxed time.  Very similar to the feeling you get when you smell the Bar-Bee-Kew.


----------

